
Why Submitting Web Content for Copyright Protection is Critical (and how to do it) - randfish
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/why-you-should-go-through-the-trouble-of-registering-your-copyright-when-everyone-tells-you-that-you#jtc41728
======
seanmag
This is the single most articulate and concise, yet comprehensive abstract
explaining the need and reasons for copyrighting one's work, that i have come
across.

You need not be a Fortune 500 corporation to justify protecting your work. On
the contrary, anyone writing anything original is well served to read this
article and go about the business of staking claim to your work!.

------
sgiroux
Everybody needs to read this article.

